# grouper Filet



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

grouper Filet

8 oz. filet of grouper 
2 oz. shrimp 
1 oz. clarified butter 
1 oz. sherry wine 
2 oz. reduced heavy cream (basic white sauce) 
1/2 oz. shredded cheddar cheese 
1/2 oz. shredded parmesan cheese 
1/2 oz. chopped green onion 
1/4 oz. diced red pepper 
Pinch of garlic 
Salt and pepper to taste 
Sprinkle of paprika for color 

Season grouper with salt and pepper and coat with olive oil. Broil or grill 
until done. Saute shrimp in butter, garlic and sherry. When done, add cheeses
, onion, peppers and cream sauce. Bring back to boil and reduce. Put grouper 
on plate and pour sauce over top.


----------

